# Rolex Query?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I was just wondering if anybody knows whether or not Rolex makes their datejust model with a gold plated bracelet/strap???

Or in other words: does a gold plated bracelet neccesarily mean a fake watch or not???

Any suggestions or opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tricky question, i know that Rolex does a material called Rolexsor which is like a pink gold but not quite, but never seen them with materials plated, i would exercise caution............. if a watch is too cheap, or sounds too good to be true, then walk away from any deals...............


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

there is also the possibilty of a replacement bracelet on a real watch? My 1951 Rolex Precision has exceptionally thick 40micron goldplating if that helps?


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello fellas

Thanks for your answers.

Yes it is a tricky one.

In any event I pulled out of the deal.

I am not willing to take that risk as I am already 300e down on other stuff.

It was tempting in the sense that I spotted this Rolex datejust amongst a bunch of realy old wristwatches.

The case and bezel looked in pretty good shape, glass included.

But the bracelet was seperated from the watch with signs of wear.

I offered 100e for it and my offer was accepted.

Now it was off some old French person who doesn't know much about watches.

Still though.

The thing that caught my attention though was that the gold links on the bracelet had been worn away.

Another thing is that I cant physicaly examine the watch. (WHICH WOULD BE IDEAL).

So I guess I will just leave it at that.

Thanks again.

Rob


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

even some old French man will recognise Rolex as being worth more than â‚¬100 - leave well alone


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

lol,

You can have a look for yourself.

There's a quartier Must in there too but it's just impossible to say for sure without physicaly examining them you know.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/collection/334461915.htm


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Going by the fact the bracelet is fake , it is a fair certainty that the watch it is attached to is fake also.

A Rolex bracelet would have Rolex on the inner parts of the clasp , was going to put a photo up but photobucket appears to be down.

Oh and you don't get a Rolex for 100 euro even off an old frenchman lol


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

even with that photo you can see the date cyclops is wrong - a Rolex should magnify by 1.5x, whereas most cyclops are 1.25. It makes quite a difference.

Would someone fake a Must de Cartier? Probably, but they are not worth much anyway


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

someone who is selling watches but hasn't heard of rolex, sounds about as kosher as a ham sandwich mate.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hahaha classic.

And they are emailing me here trying to convince me that it's real.

What a donut  lol

Anyway thanks for your help lads, much appreciated


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep it's not real, the winder also gives it away, it's massive!!! and sticks out about half a mile, and with no chamfer on it's edge..........

Glad you kept your money in your pocket :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

remb1000 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I was just wondering if anybody knows whether or not Rolex makes their datejust model with a gold plated bracelet/strap???
> 
> ...


Be aware that the Rolex Perpetual DATE ref. 1550 and 15505 were gold filled with gold filled bands. I have had both versions in my day and both are absolutely correct 100% Rolex.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Thank you very much for your expertise, it is very much appreciated.

I will keep this in mind and hopefully the just provided me with will be of use in the future.

Regards

Rob


----------

